# New Aquadive Blue/Blue



## mekenical

Check out the newbie coming soon to officially released. Hardened steel and ceramic bezel. ETA 2824-2 work horse.

Photo courtesy of Aquadive.


----------



## george604

that looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## WnS

Looks pretty slick ... what texture does the dial have?


----------



## mekenical

WnS said:


> Looks pretty slick ... what texture does the dial have?


I have not seen the watch, their not officially released yet. These bits of info were all I've found on the watch.


----------



## NM-1

I think I'd like it better with orange minute/second hands. Still nice.


----------



## metalgear

what is hardened steel and is that new to aquadive ?


----------



## mekenical

metalgear said:


> what is hardened steel and is that new to aquadive ?


My understanding is it has more Vickers and more resistant to corrosion and scratches, similar I guess to submarine steel.


----------



## mekenical

NM-1 said:


> I think I'd like it better with orange minute/second hands. Still nice.


Yeah, I wish their was an option for the orange minute hand.


----------



## plarmium

A really nice blue, but I guess I would be fed up with it after quite short time.


----------



## timeonmyhands05

Love this watch and color combo's.


----------



## [email protected]

Agree that orange would look great against the blue


----------



## award135

Beautiful!!


----------



## JDCfour

A thing a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Damn!!! That looks really good:-!

This looks like the same hardened steel / thinner profile case & bezel as the FBDWG. I like this version better.

Great job Aquadive:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## NM-1

Question is...when is it available?


----------



## jeff wilson

That looks great 👍👍


----------



## larthurl

WoW! That's hot!


----------



## larthurl

that would be interesting.


----------



## pokpok

Anymore pics of this beauty?


----------



## drram1966

Thats a beauty


----------



## Sgt.Pepper

Beautiful watch. I guess if I have to asked how much it cost, I can't afford it.


----------



## Rich-L

Spring-Diver said:


> Damn!!! That looks really good:-!
> 
> This looks like the same hardened steel / thinner profile case & bezel as the FBDWG. I like this version better.


Yes it is the same steel. I have the FBDWG piece and the steel is incredible! Worn it a lot and not a mar, scratch etc. I am hard on watches too! I wish more companies would use this steel, it is excellent!


----------



## drram1966

At the price point of a new Aquadive most watch companies could use this hardened steel. What is most surprising is Aquadive doesn't use this steel in all their watches.


----------



## 1165dvd

Anybody get in on this model yet? Really thinking about an Aquadive and I'm a sucker for blue. Size scares me a bit. Might go Bathysphere 500 instead because of it, but not crazy about the high end movement in it.


----------



## diveguy

That blue dial is super crisp!


----------



## stipebst

Great summer watch


----------

